# Eccentric Bottom Bracket for standard shell



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

I have invented one. It is Patent Pending, and will be available soon. The first version available will be for Square Taper spindles. That will be followed shortly by versions for Octalink, ISIS, and Outboard Bearing systems.

I will post pics soon.


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

Love to see it. I assume the shell includes the bottom bracket?


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Why post at all if you don't have something more worthwhile concerning the product to post? I understand you might be excited, but we aren't. Not to mention that the Eno eccentric handles the issue quite nicely.

Post pictures now, or why bother with the bluster?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

I can see the square taper having (max.) 10-12mm of throw. The others less, with the "outboard bearing" version almost none at all.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I thought only Shimano could make the Octalink BB, and licensed (allowed) other manufatcurers to make Octalink compatible cranks.
I am curious to see how this works. Is it the first day in April already?


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

shiggy said:


> I can see the square taper having (max.) 10-12mm of throw. The others less, with the "outboard bearing" version almost none at all.


Unless the bearings are located outside of the BB shell. Still sounds a bit optomistic.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Rivet said:


> Unless the bearings are located outside of the BB shell. Still sounds a bit optomistic.


My estimates are assuming external bearing are used. No room at all if the bearing remain inside the BB shell.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

eccentricbottombracket said:


> I have invented one. It is Patent Pending, and will be available soon. The first version available will be for Square Taper spindles. That will be followed shortly by versions for Octalink, ISIS, and Outboard Bearing systems.
> 
> I will post pics soon.


Any comments, ebb? You have been monitoring this thread.


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

*Since seeing is believing..*

...here is a picture. As you can see, the square taper version fits within a standard sized bottom bracket shell.

We expect the product to be available in limited quantities in time for Christmas. A larger volume release will be timed for the spring. We will soon post contact information for online purchasing, including sizes and pricing. Until then your patience is appreciated.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

eccentricbottombracket said:


> ...here is a picture. As you can see, the square taper version fits within a standard sized bottom bracket shell.
> 
> We expect the product to be available in limited quantities in time for Christmas. A larger volume release will be timed for the spring. We will soon post contact information for online purchasing, including sizes and pricing. Until then your patience is appreciated.


Looks like you have a throw of around 12mm. The bearings must be tiny, though.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

shiggy said:


> The bearings must be tiny, though.


Yep, potentially a bad deal. Probably have to run a needle bearing, roller bearing combo to get any durability at all, even then it might be a problem.


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

I can assure you that the bearing system is well proven and accepted within the cycling components industry. The system is very robust. Additionally, the bottom bracket can be serviced, and the parts are replacable if necessary. You can also swap out the axle for one of a different length, without having to buy a second bottom bracket. It is not meant to be 'disposable', like some (most) current bottom brackets are. The range or 'throw' as you call it, can accomodate any chain and cog combination.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

eccentricbottombracket said:


> I can assure you that the bearing system is well proven and accepted within the cycling components industry. The system is very robust. Additionally, the bottom bracket can be serviced, and the parts are replacable if necessary. You can also swap out the axle for one of a different length, without having to buy a second bottom bracket. It is not meant to be 'disposable', like some (most) current bottom brackets are. The range or 'throw' as you call it, can accomodate any chain and cog combination.


I am skeptical. I can go through 2-4 loose-ball BBs in a year (unless I repack every 2 weeks) and the current cartridge-type BBs in under 2 months.

ISIS went through a teething period with bearing failures under riders who never had BB trouble before because of the small bearings.

Be aware that chainstay length will have an affect on the gear combos that can be used if the throw of the EBB is less than about 15mm.


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

Talk about the bearings, I just don't see how they can be near durable enough for the average rider. We need more info.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

What keeps it in place? Bushnell style wedges? Some kind of voodoo??


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

How do you adjust it?


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

eccentricbottombracket said:


> ...here is a picture. As you can see, the square taper version fits within a standard sized bottom bracket shell.
> 
> We expect the product to be available in limited quantities in time for Christmas. A larger volume release will be timed for the spring. We will soon post contact information for online purchasing, including sizes and pricing. Until then your patience is appreciated.


Tiny bearings or slender spindle?


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

*Patience, patience, all will be revealed*

The bearing system is surprisingly simple and extremely robust. The same goes for the position retaining system. We will be sending out samples soon to your favorite magazines and sites for review, so you won't have to take our word for it when we claim durability. That is all I will say on the matter until then.

Stay tuned.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

eccentricbottombracket said:


> The bearing system is surprisingly simple and extremely robust. The same goes for the position retaining system. We will be sending out samples soon to your favorite magazines and sites for review, so you won't have to take our word for it when we claim durability. That is all I will say on the matter until then.
> 
> Stay tuned.


I have a bike I could put it in tomorrow. It has been raining hard for two weeks here in WEsTern Oregon and will stay wet until April. I could tell you how well the bearings will hold up in just 4-6 weeks.


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

What size shell? What length spindle? We won't be able to get you one as soon as the weekend, but as soon as possible. We would appreciate if you could provide an objective review for the skeptics on the board. I am not sure if doing a review is within your purview as moderator, or if you are simply posing a rhetorical challenge. If you ARE serious, give me the sizes, and a mailing address. You have my email address, as moderator?

Remember, It's square taper for now.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

eccentricbottombracket said:


> What size shell? What length spindle? We won't be able to get you one as soon as the weekend, but as soon as possible. We would appreciate if you could provide an objective review for the skeptics on the board. I am not sure if doing a review is within your purview as moderator, or if you are simply posing a rhetorical challenge. If you ARE serious, give me the sizes, and a mailing address. You have my email address, as moderator?
> 
> Remember, It's square taper for now.


I am serious. I will need to check on the size I need.

I will give a ongoing review here and return the BB to you afterwards for study.

Will email you tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

This may be an option for my road/fixie project, hmmm.


----------



## tamjam (Jan 23, 2004)

<tracks thread>


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

Man, he sure sounds confident! Shiggy, I am looking foward to your testing, post asap. If this works as advetised, it would be awsome. Any idea as to a price?


----------



## SyT (Jul 27, 2005)

I wish ya the best, but as a owner of small ebb Jericho, I can tell you the pain of living with a short adjustment range is not worth it.


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

*A Small EBB Jericho?*

What do you mean by "small EBB"? My understanding is that all EBBs are oversized, to accomodate a standard bottom bracket.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice work!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

eccentricbottombracket said:


> What do you mean by "small EBB"? My understanding is that all EBBs are oversized, to accomodate a standard bottom bracket.


They used an insert with a "short" throw, 2-3mm less than most now in use.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

eccentricbottombracket said:


> What size shell? What length spindle? We won't be able to get you one as soon as the weekend, but as soon as possible. We would appreciate if you could provide an objective review for the skeptics on the board. I am not sure if doing a review is within your purview as moderator, or if you are simply posing a rhetorical challenge. If you ARE serious, give me the sizes, and a mailing address. You have my email address, as moderator?
> 
> Remember, It's square taper for now.


Emails sent


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

eccentricbottombracket said:


> We will be sending out samples soon to your favorite magazines and sites for review, so you won't have to take our word for it when we claim durability. That is all I will say on the matter until then.
> 
> Stay tuned.


Wow, you are sending samples to JUGGS?!?! and my favorite websites!! ALL of them!! that's lots of websites. even google...

i can't WAIT to see how hustler reviews it. if the bearings can hold up to the peter north/jenna jameson/brianna banks POUNDING... then it can handle my SS riding...

send a sample to shiggy... he is manly like "the hedgehog", but not so furry. if he doesnt kill it, i cannot kill it.


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

*Shiggy, let's agree on a benchmark comparator.*

I don't know what quality of Bottom Brackets you are going through so quickly. Are they Square taper, ISIS, Octalink, or external bearing? What quality level? El-cheapo disposables, or high end stuff? Cartridge or servicable?

What failures do you routinely experience?

Axles, bearings, seals, retaining cups, housing, crank interface?

On our EBBs, all bearings are servicable and replacable. So are the spindles. The parts are inexpensive, and the maintenace operation is simple. Also, the spindles can be swapped out for another of different length, a real convenience if you are changing frames or drivetrain components. This has to be taken into consideration in any test that is objective and fair. If you have to throw out an entire XT quality bottom bracket every four months, but only have to maintain, or at worst replace inexpensive bearings every three months, what would you prefer?

A servicable system allows you to do preventative inspection and maintenace. This prevents sudden and unexpected failures. Disposable systems get ridden until failure. Any wobble or play is not correctable, even if detected.

We will need a benchmark comparator. I suggest an XT square taper cartridge. This is a tried and true component. An industry standard. How long does it take you to destroy one?


----------



## mc68881rc (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm guessing it adjusts by loosening the cups, rotating the spindle, tightening the cups.

Unless there is a wedge or bolt on the other side that we are not seeing in the picture.

Interesting idea, I like it.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

eccentricbottombracket said:


> I don't know what quality of Bottom Brackets you are going through so quickly. Are they Square taper, ISIS, Octalink, or external bearing? What quality level? El-cheapo disposables, or high end stuff? Cartridge or servicable?
> 
> What failures do you routinely experience?
> 
> ...


Sent via email


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 15, 2005)

I made several prototypes of this same exact thing roughly 1.5yrs ago for myself. I gave up because of tightening and creaking issues. I used sealed needled bearings riding on a hard chromed spindle. My BB had roughly 7mm of adjustment. With 1/2 links all that is necessary is 1/4" of adjustments.

EBB, I have dated CAD files, but no intention of challenging your patent or anything. PM me if you would like to discuss my experiences with this design.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

2 cents of advice from a mechanical engineer:

External bottom brackets were born to allow the use of bigger bearings. People on this board complain about the short bearing life of ISIS bottom brackets. Chris King pulled out of the whole ISIS thing because of it. Making an EBB for a standard BB shell requires even smaller bearings. I don't think such a product makes any sense unless the bearings are placed externally.


----------



## T-o-b-y (Aug 12, 2006)

This is the worst product presentation/introduction I have ever seen.....

Did you do the patent checkings in a simular way? 

I like the idea, dont get me wrong, but this must be a joke...

Your asking Shiggy of all people how long his brackets last.... 

My advice, stop joking around, invest in a legal advisor and a design consultant to help your set up things in a proper way.... 

Good luck! O yes if you are looking for someone to test it on a beachrace with saltwater, sand and some frost, let me know! 

Toby


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

eccentricbottombracket said:


> I have invented one. It is Patent Pending, and will be available soon. The first version available will be for Square Taper spindles. That will be followed shortly by versions for Octalink, ISIS, and Outboard Bearing systems.
> 
> I will post pics soon.


If people are strong enough to make regular size (large shell) EBB's creak and slip then they're bound to make a smaller system creak and slip - it's a matter of leverage.


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

I just don't know if I can trust some who uses the word, "robust"?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

shiggy said:


> Emails sent


PM sent.


----------



## keeb (Sep 20, 2006)

why give the guy such a hard time for trying to improve the SS experience? We've got some serious naysayers on this forum. Heaven forbid somebody has a good idea and it actually works.

I was just thinking the other day about an EBB for a standard shell. Congrats for thinking up a solution.


----------



## RustyBearings (Feb 7, 2005)

keeb said:


> why give the guy such a hard time for trying to improve the SS experience? We've got some serious naysayers on this forum. Heaven forbid somebody has a good idea and it actually works.
> 
> I was just thinking the other day about an EBB for a standard shell. Congrats for thinking up a solution.


yeah good point.


----------



## blackhat (Apr 9, 2006)

keeb said:


> why give the guy such a hard time for trying to improve the SS experience? We've got some serious naysayers on this forum. Heaven forbid somebody has a good idea and it actually works.
> 
> I was just thinking the other day about an EBB for a standard shell. Congrats for thinking up a solution.


I agree, tough crowd here. it's a good idea, even if there's theoretical problems. give him a couple tries at it before you write the idea off. :madman:


----------



## long hazy daze (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm surprised by all the negativity....quite lame. Only time will tell rather or not it's going to hold up in the long-run.

I think it's a really great idea. Props to _ebb_ for utilizing some ingenuity and trying to bring a useful new product to the market. I have one bike that would love to have one of these things.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 15, 2005)

blackhat said:


> I agree, tough crowd here. it's a good idea, even if there's theoretical problems. give him a couple tries at it before you write the idea off. :madman:


I've given it a few tries and written it off. None of my prototypes worked well enough to be dependable and easy to use. Perhaps he is a better man than I. I never had the intention of trying to market and sell, but I do design mechanical components for a living.

I would like to hear more details about bearing types and sizes, adjustment range, and method of securing in position.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

more durable than my phil wood:skep:


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

*An update on the Shiggy test*

Shiggy has contacted us and provided all the information asked. We will be sending him a sample for evaluation. As I reminded Shiggy, Christmas is the earliest possible date, due to manufacturing timelines. We won't compromise the quality of the product to meet an arbitrary deadline to entertain the MTBR forum. We will keep the board posted on developments.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Ditto the skepticism...*



hollister said:


> more durable than my phil wood :skep:


Anyone interested in buying a bridge? Only $2,000.00 or trade for a new 2007 Surly 1x1 complete...  :smilewinkgrin:

Shiggy, I wanna see where this leads. :thumbsup:


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

obionespeedonly said:


> Shiggy, I wanna see where this leads. :thumbsup:


I will give it an honest assessment. I am truly hard on BBs (bearings) and I hope it will hold up. We will see.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Difference between skepticism & discouragement*

I'm skeptical, too. But some of the people who've posted on this thread have been downright rude.

I don't get that. Even though I'm skeptical, I'm not so egotistical as to believe that no one else might be able to accomplish what I haven't been able to accomplish when it comes to product design. Personally, I'll encourage eccentricbottombracket in his efforts and watch what happens with an open mind.

If this thing turns out to be a good product, I'll buy one (at least one). If it's a failure, what in the world would possess me to have any attitude other than gratitude and encouragement toward ebb for making the effort? What is he trying to do other than provide a product that many of us wish was already available?

For those who say, "It can't be done!" I ask, "Why won't you wait until the product is released, seen first hand, tested?" What in the world does one have to gain by being a nay-sayer? The chance to be right? What utter selfishness & selfrighteousness.

No matter how small the likelihood that this product can succeed, it's not my place to belittle and ridicule it before I know more about it. I won't put it down now.

--Sparty


----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)

Go EBB Go!

Anyone who says "You Can't" should go FLICK THEMSELVES!

Now back to the lab and make me a BB.


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

I agree 100%. For some reason, (small) people love to take shots from afar. I guess it says more about them....

Never underestimate the power of very stupid people in large groups! *- Anon*


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Amen*

Anyone with enough courage to try something new or different deserves props. I teach engineering design to high school students, and the biggest hurdle to creativity and creative solutions to problems is all the folks in the peanut gallery saying "it'll never work like that!"

Give him a chance to prove the product before yelling at the top of your cyber lungs how stupid he is!

It's people like ebb that make the sport we all love what it is.

I for one am looking forward to the results of Shiggy's test. Ride on

frog


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

The guy never boasted or got cocky about his product, so why is everybody bashing his idea before it failed/succeded. Mtn bikers are supposed to be laid back, SS'ers are supposed to be even more so.......... Quit acting like a bunch of assclowns, have a beer and pat the guy on the back for at least trying even if it doesn't work. I remember when we used to bash suspension forks when they first came out saying they make you slow and will break all the time. Now look at us.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd hope I didn't come off as mean. I believe I presented the skeptic's side, while throwing in some good humor. Realize that at least 4 of us in this thread (if not a few more) that are skeptical are pro wrenches that have seen it all. I did add this final bit...



obionespeedonly said:


> ..I wanna see where this leads.


So, sorry if my post came off as mean. It's intended to be good, healthy, and challenging skepticism. The stuff that drove humans to put themselves on the moon, and make the aforementioned bridge I offered to sell.

 Obi..


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Care to share the patent application number? I'd like to take a look at it. I found 20060189426 - Eccentric Bracket Assembly, but that isn't yours.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> I'm skeptical, too. But some of the people who've posted on this thread have been downright rude.
> 
> I don't get that. Even though I'm skeptical, I'm not so egotistical as to believe that no one else might be able to accomplish what I haven't been able to accomplish when it comes to product design. Personally, I'll encourage eccentricbottombracket in his efforts and watch what happens with an open mind.
> 
> ...


VERY well said Sparty! I have thought about a solution to this on several occasions, but never very hard! I'm sure there is a way to make this work, so lets hope ebb has come up with it! Even if he does not succeed, hopefully he will learn some valueable information from having others test the BB and can take that experience and inprove his design. Even if the throw is only 6 to 8mm, that would be plenty to get any ratio you want (you may have to swap ring and cog). If it is even reasonably durable and not a total PITA to adjust, I will be one of the first in line to buy one!

Mark


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

subscribe......

good thing they're tapered bbs. i still run tapered cranks.


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

*Right on!*

I was thinking the same thing...there were many comments that were beyond healthy skepticism and right into rude territory. WTF?

Even the "Pro Wrenches" haven't seen the tip of the iceberg when it comes to bearings...EBB may well be using bearings that have never been used in a BB before. In the grand scheme of things a BB is not that demanding. Less than 1 hp. I've got lots more HP riding on smaller bearings on various machines here at the powerplant.

If it works, I'll get one myself. Until then, I'll be supportive of anyone trying to create something new.

B


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

absolutely stupid product. it sounds like the guy has no idea what he's doing.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

MDEnvEngr said:


> I was thinking the same thing...there were many comments that were beyond healthy skepticism and right into rude territory. WTF?
> 
> Even the "Pro Wrenches" haven't seen the tip of the iceberg when it comes to bearings...EBB may well be using bearings that have never been used in a BB before. In the grand scheme of things a BB is not that demanding. Less than 1 hp. I've got lots more HP riding on smaller bearings on various machines here at the powerplant.
> 
> ...


I'm not worrying about the bearings (yet), they facilitate movement. What I want to see is the part that resists movement. Look at your typical EBB shell, the friction or setscrew sits more than 1" from the axis of rotation. Inside a BB it might be 1/2", in other words the EBB lock mechanism will have half the leverage against torque.

If it locks by friction the surface area will be halved, the lever arm smaller, so it has to be 4 times better.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

MDEnvEngr said:


> I was thinking the same thing...there were many comments that were beyond healthy skepticism and right into rude territory. WTF?
> 
> Even the "Pro Wrenches" haven't seen the tip of the iceberg when it comes to bearings...EBB may well be using bearings that have never been used in a BB before. In the grand scheme of things a BB is not that demanding. Less than 1 hp. I've got lots more HP riding on smaller bearings on various machines here at the powerplant.
> 
> ...


Horsepower is not the issue. Low speed alternating high load torque is. BBs present a unique challenge for bearings.


----------



## dip n ride (Jun 9, 2006)

pvd said:


> absolutely stupid product. it sounds like the guy has no idea what he's doing.


That's not very nice


----------



## Fat Elvis (Jan 14, 2004)

pacman said:


> I'm not worrying about the bearings (yet), they facilitate movement. What I want to see is the part that resists movement. Look at your typical EBB shell, the friction or setscrew sits more than 1" from the axis of rotation. Inside a BB it might be 1/2", in other words the EBB lock mechanism will have half the leverage against torque.
> 
> If it locks by friction the surface area will be halved, the lever arm smaller, so it has to be 4 times better.


I'm psyched about the ebb. I've got a cheap singlespeed with a tensioner that I use to ride around town. It has a square taper bb, and this could be perfect for me, even if it can't handle a lot of off-road thrashing. For a lot of people, this might make some sense for building a cheap SS. I guess my big worry is going to be the initial adjustment. How are you going to do this? It seems like you're going to have to remove at least one crankarm to tighten the sucker up (hopefully the non-drive side). If you're out on a ride and the bb comes loose, this could be a major problem. But I have absolutely no idea how the ebb is designed and how it's going to work at this point, so I'll just wait and see. One thing that I'm not too worried about is durability. The OP said it will be on par with an XT bb, and if that's even close to the truth, it will work fine with my ss.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*that's...*



pvd said:


> absolutely stupid product. it sounds like the guy has no idea what he's doing.


That's what Ugg said to Gronk back 100,000BC with the creation of the wheel...now look, everyone uses a wheel to a certain degree.

I applaud how he's coming along, sharing his idea of an eccentric bb with all of us. Its interesting to me.


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Horsepower is not the issue. Low speed alternating high load torque is. BBs present a unique challenge for bearings.


In the world of bearings, those used in a BB don't experience "high" torque. The most torque applied to any part of a bicycle? Yeah, for sure. Alternating? For sure. Low speed? For sure.

I agree with one of the other posters that said the mechanism used to hold it in place is the real challenge.

I also look forward to your analysis of the EBB...you're a fella that a lot of us trust (even though we have never met you.)

B


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Fat Elvis said:


> I'm psyched about the ebb. I've got a cheap singlespeed with a tensioner that I use to ride around town. It has a square taper bb, and this could be perfect for me, even if it can't handle a lot of off-road thrashing. For a lot of people, this might make some sense for building a cheap SS. I guess my big worry is going to be the initial adjustment. How are you going to do this? It seems like you're going to have to remove the at least one crankarm to tighten the sucker up (hopefully the non-drive side). If you're out on a ride and the bb comes loose, this could be a major problem. But I have absolutely no idea how the ebb is designed and how it's going to work at this point, so I'll just wait and see. One thing that I'm not too worried about is durability. The OP said it will be on par with an XT bb, and if that's even close to the truth, it will work fine with my ss.


I have a feeling this EBB will not be "cheap."

I do think it could be great for fixie road bikes.


----------



## Fat Elvis (Jan 14, 2004)

shiggy said:


> I have a feeling this EBB will not be "cheap."
> 
> I do think it could be great for fixie road bikes.


Yeah, I'm not sure on cost, but the OP made it sound like it was going to be reasonable. I figure that a singulator and an XT bb (un72) will set you back ~$75, so if the ebb comes in around there, it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Aeroplane (Sep 22, 2005)

shiggy said:


> I have a feeling this EBB will not be "cheap."
> 
> I do think it could be great for fixie road bikes.


Cost is a major concern that arises in my mind too... But if it ends up being cheaper than the ENO eccentric hub (in my mind the best "magic bullet" for SSing any bike), it could still be a winner.


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*Orville and Wilbur*

I bet several people told them their idea would never fly...


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

i design and machine things all the time. i have also been riding for a very long time. i have seen extremely well designed bottom brackets fail of all types. almost all of these use big bearings and lots of seals. this thing attemts to do what the others failed to do with about 1/4 the space. ha ha.


it is not rude to call stupid stupid, and this is just plain stupid.


----------



## dip n ride (Jun 9, 2006)

pvd said:


> i design and machine things all the time. i have also been riding for a very long time. i have seen extremely well designed bottom brackets fail of all types. almost all of these use big bearings and lots of seals. this thing attemts to do what the others failed to do with about 1/4 the space. ha ha.
> 
> it is not rude to call stupid stupid, and this is just plain stupid.


You totally rule this thread, man.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

pvd said:


> it is not rude to call stupid stupid, and this is just plain stupid.


Is it stupid to call rude, rude? Or is it stupid to call rude, stupid? Maybe it's rude to call rude, stupid? And though it may also be rude to call rude, rude, I will go ahead and call rude, just plain rude.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

*BTW genius..*



dip n ride said:


> You totally rule this thread, man.


You might want to check your "Bike Menace" link; its a dead end.

"Keep your words soft and sweet, you may have to eat them someday.":smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:

1G1G, Brad

PS. I think you're being sarcastic but on the net its hard to tell.:rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

*Robust...*



gearless said:


> I just don't know if I can trust some who uses the word, "robust"?


I could never use that word in everyday conversation with a straight face. But, I must say, I like it.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

pvd said:


> i design and machine things all the time. i have also been riding for a very long time. i have seen extremely well designed bottom brackets fail of all types. almost all of these use big bearings and lots of seals. this thing attemts to do what the others failed to do with about 1/4 the space. ha ha.
> 
> it is not rude to call stupid stupid, and this is just plain stupid.


Boooooooooooooooo.


----------



## dip n ride (Jun 9, 2006)

aka brad said:


> You might want to check your "Bike Menace" link; its a dead end.
> 
> "Keep your words soft and sweet, you may have to eat them someday.":smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> ...


i was being sarcastic, brad, and I probably should've known that most people wouldn't pick up on it. My mistake, if you need to know the truth (if for nothing else, to regain my own composure) I figured instead of tearing into pvc of whatever that dude's name is, I would resort to a genuinely sarcastic remark, because people that act like he does on a thread like this tend to make me lose my cool. I'm sure you know what I mean. My apologies.. wouldn't really want to make virtual enemies with you anyways, you've offered me plenty of advice on my new SS build and I do appreciate it.

P.S. check your pop-up blocker, I think that's probably the reason my link isn't leading to anything for you, because it works fine on all my roommate's computers.


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

*Question....*

...how stupid is it to use loctite on alloy spoke nipples?

Pretty stupid in my book. I just love it when people call "themselves" experts. :nono:


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

i desine and machine shiny things all the time to! and i ride all the time to! dumb to think someone else can do desines and machines parts that real good guys like you and me can't. this guy a dummy.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Locoman said:


> i desine and machine shiny things all the time to! and i ride all the time to! dumb to think someone else can do desines and machines parts that real good guys like you and me can't. this guy a dummy.


Actually it's a pretty constrained piece. Not to many "out of the box" ways to do this. Without some wild new bearing technology it's always gonna be driven down the same narrow design path with the same problems.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Locoman said:


> i desine and machine shiny things all the time to! and i ride all the time to! dumb to think someone else can do desines and machines parts that real good guys like you and me can't. this guy a dummy.


Nobody can "design" or machine something better than you? That is pretty egotistical. Not to mention the fact that it is somewhat hard to believe that you are as smart as you say you are since you are unable to type a simple sentence. Makes me wonder who is the dummy. At least eccentricbottombracket can write a sentence; I bet he has even studied at a place called a school.


----------



## Kennetht638 (Apr 4, 2004)

Miker J said:


> I could never use that word in everyday conversation with a straight face. But, I must say, I like it.


"Robust" is actually a very common (and important) word when it comes to engineering design. Basically a robust design is one that works under all circumstances. Apparently Wikipedia knows. I remember thinking that it was an odd word to use when I was first introduced to it in school too, but I find myself using it to describe many many things now.

Also, I think (hope) Locoman is being facetious.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Jwiffle said:


> Nobody can "design" or machine something better than you? That is pretty egotistical. Not to mention the fact that it is somewhat hard to believe that you are as smart as you say you are since you are unable to type a simple sentence. Makes me wonder who is the dummy. At least eccentricbottombracket can write a sentence; I bet he has even studied at a place called a school.


Locoman was mocking pvd when he wrote that.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Nat said:


> Locoman was mocking pvd when he wrote that.


Hence the horrific spelling and grammar.

I think that the design proposed by EBB certainly has its challenges, and I'm somewhat skeptical. But I'm not going to attack EBB and his design, even if it turns out to be a load of crap. He gets credit for effort.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

double post


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Nat said:


> Locoman was mocking pvd when he wrote that.


ah..I failed to realize that. I apologize, Locoman.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Thread closed because of repetitive rudeness.

eccentricbottombracket, please start a new thread when you have updates.


----------

